# My daughter, me and a former forum member



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a performance in Simcoe a few weeks ago in support of cancer research.

It was my daughter Amanda Lynn's first experience on stage.

We were supported and accompanied by a former forum member here named Paul. In this clip I'm playing a Godin A8 mandolin, Paul is playing "prepared guitar" on a Ricki 12 string with a drumstick.


http://www.youtube.com/user/mxgr194#p/u


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for your efforts in support of cancer research. My Dad was, and my brother is a cancer survivor, but my sister, aunt, neighbour, and several friends were victims. Much has been done, but much is left to do.

Cool tune too. Nice work.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Thanks for your efforts in support of cancer research. My Dad was, and my brother is a cancer survivor, but my sister, aunt, neighbour, and several friends were victims. Much has been done, but much is left to do.
> 
> Cool tune too. Nice work.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Thanks very much Mooh. This was a two day event. I donate the PA and lights and run them for the event every year. It's one of two such charitable events I do every year.

Surely there's no-one among us who has not been directly or indirectly impacted by cancer in one form or another.

It was a "feel good" event this year nd we raised several thousand dollars which go directly to the Thoracic cancer research foundation at St Joseph's Hospital in Brantford.


Time well spent.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It was a "feel good" event this year nd we raised several thousand dollars which go directly to the Thoracic cancer research foundation at St Joseph's Hospital in Brantford.
> 
> 
> Time well spent.


Charitable events always feel good, especially when there is a connection with the cause. Brantford eh? I lived there for several years ('64-'72), and co-incidentally my bride was born there (BGH). Back then it didn't feel very big-city-like. I suppose with events such as this it still feels like community. That's what I like about charity events besides supporting a cause, they most often bring divergent people and views together.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

